# Bridgestone air-free tire concept



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

http://www.engadget.com/2011/12/06/bridgestone-rolls-with-air-free-tire-concept-video/

Very cool. I remember when Michelin released the Tweel concept. I am sad that they haven't put this to market yet. I would love to have a set on my truck.
http://www.gizmag.com/go/3603/


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Yes I saw this and would love to have a set on my car. I seem to get flats often.


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

lets see the police spike strips work on them


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

The strips they use here (Aus) have barbs on the end, so they stick to the tyre and wrap up around the axles.


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

well that suck i well i guess i would just have to be good there no speeding


----------

